# What is average Price for LED High Bay light?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We pay ten dolla US for lamps only, 20 dolla US if in enclosure. Everybody have free shipping for more than 10 pcs.
Normally we only pay after lights have nice working after 30 days.

All installers expect free sample to present for owners.


----------



## chillasjohnny (May 24, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> We pay ten dolla US for lamps only, 20 dolla US if in enclosure. Everybody have free shipping for more than 10 pcs.
> Normally we only pay after lights have nice working after 30 days.
> 
> All installers expect free sample to present for owners.


Thank you Suncoast Power. What kind of lamp are you talking about here?


----------



## Canaduh (Aug 31, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> We pay ten dolla US for lamps only, 20 dolla US if in enclosure. Everybody have free shipping for more than 10 pcs.
> Normally we only pay after lights have nice working after 30 days.
> 
> All installers expect free sample to present for owners.


I just died


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm thinkin Jrannis would be fun to have a beer with 

Still LOL :laughing:


:vs_lol:


----------



## chillasjohnny (May 24, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I'm thinkin Jrannis would be fun to have a beer with
> 
> Still LOL :laughing:
> 
> ...


That's what she said


----------



## chillasjohnny (May 24, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I'm thinkin Jrannis would be fun to have a beer with
> 
> Still LOL :laughing:
> 
> ...


Indeed


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh boy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chillasjohnny said:


> Thank you Suncoast Power. What kind of lamp are you talking about here?


The last ones we bought were call cornhole lamps. Someone said they are called that due to how much money the manufacturer makes screwing both their employees and the unsuspecting contractor in the US.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do they come pre-installed?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And they were left hand thread. Easier to use with a mirror.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I do love me some Chinese food.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

How can someone in China care what U.S. Electricians pay for high bay lighting?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cl906um said:


> How can someone in China care what U.S. Electricians pay for high bay lighting?


Counterfeiting.

Duh.


----------

